# Old School Company History Question



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

Does anyone remember the brand Cliff Designs? They produced some speakers, at least one line that I recall was dedicated to SQ back in the mid to early 90’s. Cast red colored baskets, black poly cones, smallish voice coils(1.5” or so on the 10’s), offered nice 2& 3-way front stage setups. A local shop where I grew up carried them along with Oz, Kicker, Zapco & a few other brands. They would push the Cliff subs as a competitor to JL’s 10W1 or W6(the V1’s & tried to slot them in between these two JL’s).

I never did purchase any but recall a few really nice setups using this gear back then.

I’m curious as to what became of them. Did they turn into the modern CDT that’s around currently? Anyone else remember these guys & know what became of them? I got out of car audio back in ‘98 & only really dipped my toe back in occasionally since about ‘07 or so. Obviously I never kept up with what became of everyone but most brands that were successful just ended up being purchased by DEI or other corporate entities.

Thanks for any & all responses.


----------



## ANS (Sep 23, 2011)

I am not 100% sure if the owner of CDT owned Cliff or was just contracted to help them with speaker options. CDT does not stand for Cliff Designs, it actually stands for Contoured Dispersion Technologies. You will notice some of the current CDT speakers are similar to some of the older Cliff speakers.


----------



## rmenergy (Feb 15, 2009)

ANS said:


> I am not 100% sure if the owner of CDT owned Cliff or was just contracted to help them with speaker options. CDT does not stand for Cliff Designs, it actually stands for Contoured Dispersion Technologies. You will notice some of the current CDT speakers are similar to some of the older Cliff speakers.


Thanks for the reply. My guess actually came from the location of CDT being very close to one of the old Cliff Designs distribution hubs in northern SB county.


----------



## chasingSQ (Sep 25, 2017)

cliff is now CDT


----------

